

100 Best Books of All Time - ekm2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100_Best_Books_of_All_Time

======
lutusp
A quote: "... as proposed by one hundred writers from fifty-four different
countries ..."

Letting writers choose a list of "best books" is like letting politicians
decide what's best for the country.

